# RP with Phoenix (NSFW)



## ColdSoul (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi


          I am still new to RP-ING and am looking to gain more experience with it, mostly with NSFW as I have not done hardly any of it. 

This is the character I will be using, this is Phoenix. She is a female borzoi and straight so looking for a male themed character for the most part. 












I have discord which I RP. And to regards as what I am willing to do can be discussed, I am not happy with anything super hardcore and strange themes so I think you can guess what they are. But things like bondage I am fine with but again we can discuss other options. 

Cheers peeps

Looking forward to talking to those who are interested


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Maybe? My character is a wolf and male. I use explicit imagery, however, but few if any fetishes. And I've never RPed before.


----------



## ColdSoul (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Maybe? My character is a wolf and male. I use explicit imagery, however, but few if any fetishes. And I've never RPed before.


Hi

Okay cool, well its up to you. This will be RP so written, but a wolf character would fit well with my character.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 1, 2017)

ColdSoul said:


> Hi
> 
> Okay cool, well its up to you. This will be RP so written, but a wolf character would fit well with my character.



Written word is my strength, I'd say. Do you have like an intended goal, like a story, or just go-as-we-please, or something else? I'll need to go download Discord, too.


----------



## ColdSoul (Dec 1, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Written word is my strength, I'd say. Do you have like an intended goal, like a story, or just go-as-we-please, or s
> 
> 
> BahgDaddy said:
> ...


----------



## WinterWolf93 (Dec 25, 2017)

Heya, if you are still looking for partners, My char is also a male wolf. I am pretty detailed though post length does vary time to time.

Willing to give a physical description if interested.


----------



## Aleiz (Jan 1, 2018)

Definitely interested in doing some fun rp, send me your discord info if You're still lookin


----------



## Jmuddee (Jan 2, 2018)

Are you still looking?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 2, 2018)

Haven't heard from this user in a long time


----------

